# What's Wrong Here?



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Saw this on youtube and it just disgusted me as some one was clearly trigger happy.

The End
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbQQUuvR3RM&feature=related
Part 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0nedVBVk38&feature=channel
Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDF25I8d_F8&feature=channel
Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3rxvnM_0Tw&feature=channel


----------



## Rachel Kilburn (May 12, 2010)

I'm not really sure whythey shot the dog, when they first approached the dog he was totally fine, and when they went at him with the snare he appeared scared but not overly aggressive and then when he was calming he shot him? I don't really get it :-k


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Are you kidding me! if a citizen did that, they would be off to jail for animal cruelty, as it is Just WRONG....!
Who was this cop guy talking to, who authorized this kind of activity...I know there are two sides to the story, but come on guys....and why not send someone that knows how to handle a dog...](*,)


----------



## Mike Spivey (Jan 1, 2010)

They gave a lacking individual a badge and a gun. Clearly Barney Fife was ecstatic at finally getting to shoot something. I saw this a while back and was disgusted.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Maybe the cop was trying to Tazer the dog and accidentally pulled out his gun and shot the dog. It's been known to happen.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Christopher Smith said:


> Maybe the cop was trying to Tazer the dog and accidentally pulled out his gun and shot the dog. It's been known to happen.


Malique Shabiz is that you?! #-o


----------

